# What happened to my HDMI Port



## airman (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey what the hell just happened, the video from the HDMI port on my ViP 211 just stoped working this morning. I checked everything and all is connected properly. I called tech support but it took so long I gave up. Does anybody else have this problem and if so what do I do about it. 

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

airman said:


> Hey what the hell just happened, the video from the HDMI port on my ViP 211 just stopped working this morning. I checked everything and all is connected properly. I called tech support but it took so long I gave up. Does anybody else have this problem and if so what do I do about it.
> 
> Thanks


I have had my 211 for 4mos, after 1month the HDMI port went out. There is suppose to be a software fix coming.


----------



## samaruf (Jul 25, 2006)

airman said:


> Hey what the hell just happened, the video from the HDMI port on my ViP 211 just stoped working this morning. I checked everything and all is connected properly. I called tech support but it took so long I gave up. Does anybody else have this problem and if so what do I do about it.
> 
> Thanks


Same story here..HDMI worked for little over a month but doesn't any more. All I did was unplug the HDMI cable from the Vip211 and stick it in my new upconverting DVD recorder to test DVD resolution. It looked pretty good at 720p resolution. I then switched back the HDMI cable into the Vip211 and to my surprise there was no audio or video. I had to use a set of component cables to get my Satellite programming back.

I called Dish and they checked the software which was L268. The tech rep mentioned that the HDMI port was still problematic but they are working on a fix.

I think I will call next week and if the problem isn't resolved, I will ask for a replacement.


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

Grandpa Train said:


> I have had my 211 for 4mos, after 1month the HDMI port went out. There is suppose to be a software fix coming.


Dish is not being honest with this issue. It has nothing to do with the receivers
software, this is a hardware problem with both the 211 and 622.
THey keep saying that it's software related that way we all sit around waiting
for a magic fix to be downloaded to the receiver and not insist that Dish replace
their defective receivers.
Too many people lost their HDMI's and didn't take any software download.
Mine was fine then as I was watching a program it died! No software download was involved!
It's time we all got together and demanded new receivers, once it starts costing
them money it'll get fixed right quick!

I don't understand why we let Dish get away with this. I doubt that there's anyone on this forum myself included that wouldn't take a defective item that we purchased locally back for either an exchange or refund but we sit back and let Dishbetwork rip us off while we continue to use a defective satellite receiver.
Shame on us!


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm on my 3rd VIP211 and the HDMI port on all three only worked on the first time I turned these units on. The port is still dead and seems that Dish Network really doesn't care. But we still have to pay full price for their problems. Go figure....


----------



## Wagon Man (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't we all get the 211 FOC ? i.e. refunded in ... what 10 months? 

I think I do ... but I'm a new sub.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I bet this problem may be caused by a "feature" of HDMI that ws mandated by our Hollywood fiends. If an unauthorized device is connected to an HDMI port the port on the source device (i.e. the satelite receiver) shuts itself off. This is to prohibit digital to digital copying. The side affect is that display devices which cannot copy are also affected if they do not "support HDMI". "Support" is not merely having a physical HDMI port, but having the port identify itself back to the source device.


----------



## mohanram (Jul 30, 2006)

Michael P said:


> I bet this problem may be caused by a "feature" of HDMI that ws mandated by our Hollywood fiends. If an unauthorized device is connected to an HDMI port the port on the source device (i.e. the satelite receiver) shuts itself off. This is to prohibit digital to digital copying. The side affect is that display devices which cannot copy are also affected if they do not "support HDMI". "Support" is not merely having a physical HDMI port, but having the port identify itself back to the source device.


I called Dish today and they told me that they cannot ship me a replacement receiver as this is a problem with all they are aware of the HDMI port issue and are working on it. They suggested I use component in the meantime and they will ship a new unit as soon as they have a solution


----------



## Jack Colton (Jul 30, 2006)

I am a little surprised that this forum is not filled with messages, as the 622 forum is, with comments about the Dish Receiver and HDMI connectivity to TV sets.

I have two VIP-211s. The one connected to a 50" Pioneer panel has a problem occasionally that can be solved by rebooting the VIP 211... Either the video or audio will lock up, and then it is dead until reboot.

But on the Philips 50" Plasma TV, every time I turn off the TV... When I turn it back on, there are problems with the VIP 211 Satellite receiver. Usually there is a picture with no audio, but sometime the video is messed up also, and looks like an interlaced picture, the kind that NASA used to show on some of their cameras, where two different cameras showed 15 FPS on a 30 FPS link.

The solution is to unplug the HDMI port cable and Plug it back in. Picture and sound come back on.

There is something wrong somewhere and it makes the HDMI port unusable.


----------

